# outfitting a TJ - lift & plow



## mrplowpa (Feb 17, 2010)

Hi all -

not new to the forum, but new to being a jeep owner... and I know I'll get flamed for not using the search function, but I figured I'd throw this out there anyway because that's what forums are for....


I just got a '99 TJ 4cyl that I am looking to outfit. I'm looking for ideal options to add to it for plowing & wheeling. 

I put 31's on 15" wheels, but other than that is is completely stock. I want to add some lift (pref about 3"), but wanted to take into account the fact that I'd like to add a plow this winter (I plow now with my F350 dually... so this thing would be much easier for driveways). 

I saw companies like rusty's have upgraded front springs for snow plows -- also heard talk of air shocks... If I'm re-doing the entire spring/shock suspension for a lift anyway, i want to do it right for a plow...

Thanks for your thoughts!


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

Use the search feature located on the menu bar. There are dozens of threads on various upgrades suggested for your jeep. The most important is dedicated snow tires of the stock size. Not only is traction critical but the big tires rob power from that 4banger. I suggest if you are going to go with over sized tires you should be sure to do the rears at the same time, will save on clutches/trans rebuilds.

The main thing with lifted vehicles is keeping the plow mount at the proper height so the moldboard lead edge doesn't dig in when you angle.


----------



## Hubjeep (Jan 9, 2002)

A lift and snow plow are basically opposing forces, LOL.... good idea taking the lift into consideration. 

If you lift, you need to bring the plow mount down so it is level (if not, when you angle the plow left or right it will lift one side of the plow off the ground a bit. I would fab some sort of bracket that can be removed so you don't lose the ground clearance in the summer for wheeling.


----------



## mrplowpa (Feb 17, 2010)

Hubjeep;1636412 said:


> A lift and snow plow are basically opposing forces, LOL.... good idea taking the lift into consideration.
> 
> If you lift, you need to bring the plow mount down so it is level (if not, when you angle the plow left or right it will lift one side of the plow off the ground a bit. I would fab some sort of bracket that can be removed so you don't lose the ground clearance in the summer for wheeling.


I'm familiar with the search function... i thought my 'flame' reference made that obvious. trying to research as much as possible, but human conversation & interaction is always the most fun... i mean, that's what a forum is for, right? talking? otherwise this would just be a database... i'd be willing to be just about every question asked has been answered somewhere already

anyway... i digress... thanks for the the thoughts though. I know I am trying to add two opposites here, so i'm trying to do marry them as best as possible....

aside from modifying the plow bracket... anyone have luck with beefed up springs up front or do I still need timbrens? I'm looking at the rusty's off road with 180lb upfront springs (they mention them specifically for plowing).


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

Air shocks, they can be adjusted to carry the weight and give you a decent ride in the summer without the plow.


----------



## ken643 (Mar 27, 2009)

I have blizzacks for snows, and timbrens installed I have no issues (2004 Rubicon)


----------

